# Salt Lake to Ogden and back.. Video..



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

UTA posted a video on Youtube showing a trip from SLC to Ogden and back. Each way is compressed down to 5 minutes. Kind of a fun video to watch..


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

mmhh no chuff....no steam ....just funny whining noise aint paying for that trip!

manfred


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

How long does it take to make the trip?


----------

